# Euro Plate Ideas



## mobtowntree (Mar 22, 2010)

I am not sure if there is a thread for this but I thought i would get some ideas on a Euro Plate for my GTI. If you dont know it has up to 9 characters.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Some ideas.
ubercool
myeuroGTI
1.8TPower
OEMplush
Turbonio
Gotta think of something personal though. What makes your car stand out from the rest.


----------



## mobtowntree (Mar 22, 2010)

I am thinking. Nothing stands out yet. I saw "R3VO 3VOM" and i am leaning toward that one. Its the best one so far. Says move over in their rear view.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats pretty good. not original but pretty good. its also Revo and Evoms minus the s. 2 software companies.


----------



## mjkapctool (Apr 1, 2008)

i always liked "LOW N SLO" but i got a slammed 2.0

best thing to do is get one that fits your car or personality. to many of the same tags around.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Euro plates... :laugh:

Seems to be that trend, along with gold wheels, fist air freshners, and spinning hubcaps, is a _bit _out of style... it's like you're trying too hard. :sly:

Hot cars driven on American highways don't rock foreign plates... :thumbup:


----------



## kerrly (Jul 14, 2008)

clearly you guys in the US get a much better deal than us in the UK where there are far too many restrictions on the formatting of our number plates and anything slightly amusing/rude is likely to be refused if it has never been issued or plenty of £££££ if it has been issued.

There are some classic Uk plates that made it onto cars like PEN15 lol


Dave


----------



## mjkapctool (Apr 1, 2008)

kerrly said:


> clearly you guys in the US get a much better deal than us in the UK where there are far too many restrictions on the formatting of our number plates and anything slightly amusing/rude is likely to be refused if it has never been issued or plenty of £££££ if it has been issued.
> 
> There are some classic Uk plates that made it onto cars like PEN15 lol
> 
> ...


Some us states don't require a front plate at all. in that instance, any custom front plate can go on. even for the states that do require a front tag, they can sometimes go inside the car on the front dash, just as long as it can be seen. i dont know if that is legal or not, but hey, half the sh^t on our cars isnt legal anyway :laugh::laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Plzthnk4me

uncre8iv

2mnyumlauts

2scene4u


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

this: uncre8iv:what:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> 2mnyumlauts


Now that is funny :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

EATMYDUST :thumbup:


----------



## Alucard_11 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well since i was just about to post a thread asking about something similar to this, i guess ill just ask here instead  lol

where would be a good place to order these from? Ive found a couple websites online that sell them for around 30-40 bucks. But are there any Legit sites that you guys have used that the quality is good and the shipping is fast?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

i can get them, but honestly, if its a custom plate it takes almost 2 weeks to get stamped. the cool thing is the plates we get are as genuine as they come, even have the reflective backing and registration stickers.


----------



## Alucard_11 (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i can get them, but honestly, if its a custom plate it takes almost 2 weeks to get stamped. the cool thing is the plates we get are as genuine as they come, even have the reflective backing and registration stickers.


Oh, but from where? what website? or what online store?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

www.abdracingwerks.com or you can call me @ 951.351.9566 m-f 8am-6pm pst.


----------



## mobtowntree (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.europeanplates.com/

The best site i have found. They have it all!


----------



## dmswishvw (Nov 26, 2009)

do some funny stuff. PEN15 was good hahahaha. mine says HAGGARD


----------



## kerrly (Jul 14, 2008)

if you want UK style plates then there format is usually either 3 letters followed by 1-3numbers followed by a letter or a letter, 1-3 digits then 3 letters... but there are previous styles that are 3 letters then 1-3 numbers.

By messing about using numbers for letters you can get some great plates, these are some of the most expensive ones.

MAG 1C 
COM 1C
F1 - Sold for £440,000! 
K1NGS
VIP 1
A1 


We do feel a bit hard done by that we have to run front number plates as they spoil the look of the car imo, my mk2 looked a million times meaner without its front plate on and it is very frustrating having a smooth front bumper but having to put a plate there!


----------



## GLdubbin (Aug 24, 2010)

riceeater


----------



## theblackgti (Feb 27, 2004)

Ballsdeep was one of mine that got destroyed. 

Then I thought about "intheguts" or "fuknblome" to replace it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Since everyone and their brother has them, you need something very unique or else it's just over done.


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

mjkapctool said:


> they can sometimes go inside the car on the front dash, just as long as it can be seen.


I live in NJ, Worst state when it comes to laws. For states with front plates mandatory you MUST have it on your front BUMPER, Ive gotten tickets already for having it on my dash in my car even tho it was visible it doesnt matter cuz it must be on front bumper, So i made a custom bracket for my plates n put it on the side n kept my foreign plates in the middle... My foreign plates are also painted satin black which is diff, ive never seen any other cars plates like mine, check it out


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

but keepin the thread up with the title, umm my ideas off the top of my head are:

-KTHXBYE
-DWN N OUT
-UR LOOKIN
-SILYHONDA

what im planning to get next for me is ''NAZSTEE'' hence my nickname is Stee n my car is quite modded, put two n two together i came up with NAZSTEE for my next german plates


----------



## NickDisher (Jun 1, 2010)

dis like


----------



## NickDisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Alucard_11 said:


> Well since i was just about to post a thread asking about something similar to this, i guess ill just ask here instead  lol
> 
> where would be a good place to order these from? Ive found a couple websites online that sell them for around 30-40 bucks. But are there any Legit sites that you guys have used that the quality is good and the shipping is fast?


http://www.autoplates.com/ got mine here, love it.. Exactly what i wanted and quicker than expected.


----------



## turbodreamsI6 (Aug 23, 2010)

GLI Stee said:


> but keepin the thread up with the title, umm my ideas off the top of my head are:
> 
> -KTHXBYE
> -DWN N OUT
> ...


you may want to reconsider that, as soon as i read that my brain subconciously thought of nazi...


----------



## Slayer5123 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL silly Nazi's....


----------



## SeiFuMizu (Aug 30, 2010)

turbodreamsI6 said:


> you may want to reconsider that, as soon as i read that my brain subconciously thought of nazi...



x2


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

im black so im sure when ppl see me they deff wont think of me being nazi


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I'm sure they'd let you in, man. They're real tolerant like that.


----------



## mobtowntree (Mar 22, 2010)

*A little more specific...*

Ok, so I was looking at these plates one more time before i decide and I wanted to try something else with this. It seems the real euro plates are something like "A-BC 123D" and the "-" is where the inspection stickers or whatever go. I might be wrong but reguardless I would like my plate to look as authentic as I can while still being custom. Off the top of my head i got "I-GO FAST" and "I-GO SLOW". but you guys have really helped so far so some more input would be great. Thanks


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Go on 3
EAT UR SI
UR2SLO2RI
RENTAL
SAMPLE
8 UR RICE
PON3D
COP B8
MR B8
R3T4RD (RETARD just incase you didn't get it)
UR A TOOL


I hope that helps


----------



## Slayer5123 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol 8 ur rice is a good one.


----------



## turbodreamsI6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought of some today while taking a turn i dont think i should have at a accelerated pace,
DEATHTRAP
DEATHWISH
BODYROLL
LOLTRACTION(my fav)


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

2GRLS1CÜP.........disgusting but funny
RÖFLCÖPTR
JDMÄSFÜCK
VTEC THIS
FÜKURVTEC
TÄKEAPIC.........it'll last longer
DÖNTSTÄRE......its impolite
BRÖKN NEK......when people break their neck looking
THÜG LYFE.......for those of you who live in the hood
BÄLLZDEEP
ALWÄYSDTF
BÜMP2TÖP.......vortex ha
NÖFÄTCHKS
LÄWLCÄKES....XD


let me know if you want more =]


----------

